# first trip to the beach



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

took Peanut for her first trip to the Ainsdale beach, (NW England) last weekend and she loved it. Just to make things perfect we ran into a 2 year old male viz which was masive  Peanut looked very small when she played with him. We had her on a 5M lead so she could get a bit of a run aswell.

We have booked holidays next year close to beaches just for her as she liked it so much, not a lying on a beach family ourselves but will do anything for her 

Some pics for you of the trip, Peanut is 13 weeks old here.























































Regards,

Graham


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the pics - they are awesome!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Look at at that build!! and only 13 weeks. She's going to be something special. She's beautiful


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep, she looks good. Did the beach tire her out?


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

hi,

thanks for the comments, we think she is special too and are hoping for a largish dog in the end.

the beach did indeed tire her out, we were only there for an hour, not all walking of course st 13 wks, but so much mental stimulation there with shells to sniff, horses to look at and of course the other viz, all took it's toll.

the only problem was the car sickness we are getting on all trips at the moment, hope she will grow out of it!

Graham


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

nice lookin pics.very nice that you have a beach to go to .where i live [in dog haterville]they do not allow dogs on the beach.Its not like mine like to swim. They only go in to there boy parts and thats it.they would rather dig stuff up thats just under water like rocks or stuff thats interesting to them.water doesnt scare them they stick there faces right in it they just wont swim.there buddy tyson the boxer does.Shows them how all the time .I dont get it.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Graham, Dexter had the motion sickness problem, too. Our vet gave us some meclazine for him. We were heading out for three months on the road in our RV. You can buy meclazine without a prescription at your local drug store. Give it to her 30 minutes before hitting the road.


----------

